# DreamChi Le Holly Sling [better photos]



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i wanted to show off better photos of the sling hehe! hope u guys dont mind

10 x 14 for where the pup sits! :]








interior with leash attachment


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

You make such great stuff! Wish I was able to make things like this


x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> You make such great stuff! Wish I was able to make things like this
> 
> 
> x


Thank u teddy! <3 sewing is all about practice practice practice !  you never know what kind of talent u have if u don't try :albino:


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

But the sewing machine is not my friend! It hates me  LOL

x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> But the sewing machine is not my friend! It hates me  LOL
> 
> x


Rofl rofl!!! Maybe ur not doin somethin right hehe! They can be tricky little buggers sometimes


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah mines psychotic!! LOL, it eats the material haha


x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> Yeah mines psychotic!! LOL, it eats the material haha
> 
> 
> x


Hahaha! My last one did that lol. I find that janomes have the best feed dog and hardly eat the materials


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

LoL i will stick to crochet for now, only one hook to worry about haha, even knitting has one too many for me to manage LMAO x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> LoL i will stick to crochet for now, only one hook to worry about haha, even knitting has one too many for me to manage LMAO x


Awww have fun with that!! I've wanted to try crocheting but didn't wanna jump into another project since I always spend too much when I do haha! I spend enough on fabrics as is


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ha ha , I try not to spend too much on wool lol


x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooohhhhh Pidge! It's gorgeous! You really outdid yourself! Great work!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> Ha ha , I try not to spend too much on wool lol
> 
> 
> x


lol!!!  wool is sooo soft though hehe



Zorana1125 said:


> Ooohhhhh Pidge! It's gorgeous! You really outdid yourself! Great work!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank u zorana!!!  i loved how it came out! :toothy10:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are some serious skills right there! Best handmade sling I've seen!👍


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Those are some serious skills right there! Best handmade sling I've seen!👍
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*blush* thanks!!! :daisy:


----------

